# Staining Designs on Gunstock



## luckyshotbrooks (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,
I am going to be purchasing a new gunstock in a couple of months. I saw a gunstock and it was beautiful. I love the design of it but its about 1600.00 way to much for me. So I'm wondering, can I tape off a design on the gunstock, stain it dark, take off the tape and stain it a lighter color. I have been trying to find stuff online and a few people mentioned to get the lines to look crisp I should etch the side of the tape with a razor blade to stop any bleeding. This is what Im trying to achieve. Can anyone let me know a way to do this. Thanks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucky,
Welcome to the forum. That pic of the gunstock is beautiful. The lighter parts look like maple or a different specie of wood laminated to the figured walnut. That would be a better way of doing it. The walnut needs no stain. That would only hide it's beauty. It is naturally dark. Get yourself some tiger maple and glue it up and cut and sand to shape. Keep some scraps around so you can experiment with your finish. I don't think you will achieve the same look by trying to tape off part of the wood and staining.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Thats to pretty tp take hunting..*

Is it glass bedded? Dang you need to get a carbon fiber stock to get in the woods.


----------



## luckyshotbrooks (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish I knew that much about wood work to do it right but I dont. I can stain and sand and build normal stuff but making a gun stock is way out of my league. What I wanted to do was buy a unfinished stock in maybe curly maple and try to do that coloring. 


John this isnt my gun just one I found online so I'm not sure if its glass bedded or not but you are right it is pretty. But I dont do rigurous hiking and hunting. I sit in a blind and wait (haha). I just want something to that I can pass to my kids like my grandpa and dad have done for me.


----------



## Wrangler55 (Aug 8, 2009)

*laminated gunstocks*

That's one of the stocks I saw on the Internet that caused me to get started carving my own gunstocks! So far I've not carved anything that turned out as beautiful, but I'm working on it... This stock was made by 'Richard Franklin' who lives near Richmond VA. A quick web search should turn up his website. He sold his stock carving business, but he still produces fine custom rifles. Browsing the net has cost me thousands of dollars in woodworking and gunsmithing equipment! LOL And so far I've only been able to keep 3 of my own stocks. 

I bought a Don Allen Duplicator that was built by Dakota Arms used from a stockmaker who couldn't make any money. He was paying so much for his blanks any customers were scared off by what he had to charge for his stocks. I make my own laminated blanks for varmint/target type rifles to keep costs down enough to make them so anyone with a factory rifle can finish one of my unfinished stocks and have a custom rifle that they can be proud of and feel the sense of accomplishment of finishing it themselves. Here's a few pictures.

http://www.lumberjocks.com/haldougherty/projects

Hal


----------

